# A few from Sargent this weekend.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went down to Sargent this weekend to try to catch some fish. Unfortunately I had a bunch of grass to mow so we only got to fish for a few hours Friday and Saturday afternoon, but we made it count. The surf was still messed up, so we just fished in the cut. Caught plenty of big whiting and sheephead on fresh shrimp and big drum on half crab. The mullet are starting to show up, so it won't be long before I switch back to them and stop using crab. Got to meet a couple more 2coolers also. There's no words to describe how good it makes me feel to have a total stranger come up to me and thank me for all the tips and help I give on here. I hope I'm able to keep passing on my knowledge to others for many years to come. This will probably be my last report for a while. I have 3 big BBQ cook-offs during the next month and they are gonna take up all my free time, but I should be back to fishing by the middle of May. Now, I've said it before and I'll say it again, PLEASE take the time to take a kid fishing. There is nothing on earth that will warm your heart more than to see the smile on a kids face after they land a fish of a life time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I even got to catch a fish, but it was a baby compared to what the boy's caught.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome report and photos, I can never get tired of watching kids pull in fish with a big smile on their faces. 
I hope you have a great time Barbequing


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great going Sharkum! Looks like the boys had a blast.


----------



## Csyaker (Feb 12, 2016)

I was over on Matagorda in Saturday not terrible day on blue crab. Got a my first bull red out of the surf using the rig that you showed us when we meet last time I was down


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice ole buddy keep up the good work.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool! Congratulations.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Csyaker said:


> I was over on Matagorda in Saturday not terrible day on blue crab. Got a my first bull red out of the surf using the rig that you showed us when we meet last time I was down


Nice going


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for taking those kids out and getting them hooked UP! Great report as always.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I always love seeing your posts. One day while I am down we will have to meet up and fish.


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

It was awesome to meet you and your team over the weekend, we had a great time even with the not so great water conditions! Just wanted to chime in and say thanks once again for all the tips and advice youâ€™ve posted on 2cool. I (as well as quite a few others I would think) have been reading your posts nearly religiously for the past year or 2 and they are the SOLE reason I even attempted surf fishing in the first place (A farmboy for Northern Alberta doesnâ€™t have too many opportunities to learn how growing up, so had to get a jumpstart!). You are a leader of this fishing community, and are surrounded by a great group of people. Please continue to do what you do, Thank you!!
I hope to see you again soon on the sands of Sargent!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Ha! I guess I'm not the only one that has to go down and mow grass in Sargent. Looks like after this wedding business I'm knee deep in, I'll have to come down and get you straightened out, Sharkchum ol boy. :rotfl:


----------



## Csyaker (Feb 12, 2016)

I saw the mullet jumping in the surf, how do you rig those during the year?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Csyaker said:


> I saw the mullet jumping in the surf, how do you rig those during the year?


Like this. The head is my favorite bait. If I have plenty mullet I just use the heads and throw the rest away.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Surely you'll keep in touch with cook-off pictures too! Is that a Abu Blue Yonder in the pic with the mullet head rig?


----------

